# Knysna Auctions



## shrtaprch (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all,
Just got notification that Knysna Chalets is going to auction.  They are offering cash when the auction is complete or a chance to exchange your week for another SA.  Options are:
Burchells Bush Lodge
Cabana Mio
Castleburn
Dikholo
Doornkop Fish and Wildlife
Garden Route Chalets
Glenmore Sands
Kridzil
Labori
Little Switzerland Mountain Chalets
Mt Unzini Forest Lodge
Pearly Shells
Savannah Sands
Silversands 1,2, or 3
Umzumbe Chalets
Villa Del Sol
Xanadu Holiday Chalets

Alot of them I have never heard of.  Any recommendations?  Good TPU's?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 10, 2016)

If it were me, I'd just take the cash and move on.
I still have two Sudwala (which isn't on your list of options) and the TPUs are VG for the levies (at this time anyway).  

However, consider if the TPUs at any of the alternate options are enough to get to where you want to go without having to use RCI's new combine program, where you only get one year after combining (not the two years as before).
So you may have to pay the combination fee of $119 to get enough TPUs to trade into something above whatever TPU you get (if you want to extend the combined value for just one year)--on top of the regular $219 just to exchange. 

Yep, it's getting pricey to exchange, whatever you own nowadays.


----------



## flatiron (Sep 27, 2016)

Knysna Chalets going to auction


----------

